# XP-1784 Motor CW Version of 203-06-4001 Conversion to CCW



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

allingtonj said:


> I just purchased an XP-1784 ADC Motor 120V 8 inch diameter. The print references the Avance D.C. 203-06-4001 and is apparently completely identical except the print says "Motor designed to favor CW rotation" instead of CCW.
> 
> I need CCW.
> Thanks
> John


Hi John,

This is a good one for our buddy Jim Husted. Near as I can tell, Jim is deep in his bat cave. So I'll take a shot at your question.

I am not familiar with ADC part numbers. But I think they only make 4 pole motors. On that assumption, I am willing to bet that the advance is somewhere in the 5 to 10 degree range, direction opposite to favored rotation. So to favor the opposite direction of rotation, you'd have to rotate the Comm End Head (CEH) 10 to 20 degrees. There may or may not be a predrilled hole in the frame to do this.

If you're handy enough, pop the CEH off and post some pics. Maybe by that time, Jim will emerge. Also, check out Jim's web site. He has some good info on the subject.

http://hitorqueelectric.com/

Regards,

major


----------

